# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Cost of adding a completely new staircase?

## cossie

G'day Folks, 
A house we are considering buying has a seperate residence below it. There is currently no internal staircase at all so we would want to add one to make it one big house rather than two seperate residences. 
Has anyone any idea at all what sort of cost would be involved in this? I'm no builder but I'm pretty sure that you can't just hack a big hole in the floor without structural considerations? 
As it's not our house its not possible to get any quotes done so it's all a bit of a guess. 
Has anyone had any experience with this at all?  
Thanks 
Stu

----------


## Bedford

It would depend a lot on the floor plans as to where you can put the staircase, depending on what's involved it could be anywhere from $10k to $20k ish.

----------


## jago

I would say less ...but as Bedford said how involved is it. 
Check with council as you might have to lodge a consent notice with plans which will add to the cost. If you are going the carpet route it will be a lot cheaper than hardwood as they can be made out of pine, mdf or even yellowtongue (mine) flooring. 
I hired a carpenter to build my 4 flights 36 steps in total cost me $1800 which was a 2 day build and fit. Paid approx $1000 for the materials. I went for a hidden string saw tooth design because I wanted a modern look for the space with carpet on top.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

Agree with bedford - nice timber stairs with balustrade will cost around 12 grand installed plus the cost of preparing on opening which could be anything upto 15 grand depending on whats involved.

----------


## cossie

OK. Thanks Guys. 
Looks like we might pass on this one as we have just sold our house with a 6 month settlement, so we'll wait a while longer before choosing a property. I think this one would have come in well over budget by the time we put in new kitchen, ensuite, stairs and re-arranged the floorplan a bit!

----------

